# Nokia CK-7W Car Kit



## Cabaiste (6 May 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum or if this should go in motors???

I have a nokia CK-7W car kit in my car. Since last week, I have not been able to "connect" my phone to it. It had been working perfectly up to then (I have it approx 2 months).

I tried connecting my wifes phone also. When I search for devices it can see it but when I select connect after trying for a few minutes it just returns the error message "connection failed".

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## shellstar (6 May 2008)

Sorry I have no answer for you but just wanted to say my husband has the same car kit and is having the exact same problem with his over the last few weeks, I've tried to connect my phone to it and get the same message as your wife's. His car kit is about 2 years old but had a new "brain" fitted about 8 months ago when he changed car.

Would love to hear any suggestions too.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (6 May 2008)

try pulling the bottom cable out of the cradle and plug this directly into the phone and see does it charge and connect.  if it does the issue may be with the cradle.  sometimes just plugging this cable out of the cradle sorts the issue out.


----------



## Pulse (6 May 2008)

First off remove the battery from the phone to reset it.
Then get into to the car but DO NOT switch it on 
hold your finger on the bluetooth buttonfor about 1 min till you here a tone, Nokia say this is the way to reset kit.
Then switch on your car and do the pairing sequence.

NOKIA BLUETOOTH KITS AREN'T THE BEST I WOULD STICK A PARROT BLUETOOTH KIT IN


----------



## Cabaiste (6 May 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> try pulling the bottom cable out of the cradle and plug this directly into the phone and see does it charge and connect. if it does the issue may be with the cradle. sometimes just plugging this cable out of the cradle sorts the issue out.


 
Thats for the reply Bigjoe. However, Its a bluetooth carkit and doesn't need the cradle. I have been using the kit without using the cradle up to this (my phone doesn't fit in the cradle!).


----------



## Cabaiste (6 May 2008)

Pulse said:


> First off remove the battery from the phone to reset it.
> Then get into to the car but DO NOT switch it on
> hold your finger on the bluetooth buttonfor about 1 min till you here a tone, Nokia say this is the way to reset kit.
> Then switch on your car and do the pairing sequence.
> ...


 
Thanks Pulse. Will try this routine this evening and let you know how I get on!

If not, where do you get these Parrots and are they expensive?


----------



## Pulse (6 May 2008)

You should be able to get the Nokia one working if it was already working 
but the parrot's are about €229 + the vodka and tonic supplied and fitted


----------



## Cabaiste (7 May 2008)

Pulse said:


> First off remove the battery from the phone to reset it.
> Then get into to the car but DO NOT switch it on
> hold your finger on the bluetooth buttonfor about 1 min till you here a tone, Nokia say this is the way to reset kit.
> Then switch on your car and do the pairing sequence.


 
Tried this last night. No Joy. I hel the button down for ages (before turning the car on!) but didn;t hear any tone!!

The phone still finds the kit but just will not connect to it!!


----------



## Pulse (7 May 2008)

What kind of car is it??
How long is the kit in ??

What phone are you using?? 
How old is the phone??


----------



## Cabaiste (8 May 2008)

Pulse said:


> What kind of car is it?? Ford Focus
> How long is the kit in ?? Don't know. It was in the car when I bought it (2 months ago!)
> 
> What phone are you using?? Sony Ericsson K750i
> How old is the phone?? Less than 12 months!


----------



## tara83 (8 May 2008)

I had the same problem with the same kit in a ford focus.  What worked for my in the end was taking the battery out of my phone, clearing all the bluetooth connections and re connecting. I know you have tried this. I think I must have been lucky because this didn't work the first time.


----------

